

Jobs for Hackers - jsancho
http://jobsforhackers.com/

======
CWIZO
You should put some numbers there. How many job offers can one expect from
your mailing list for instance. Or how many happy hackers there are because of
your service.

~~~
jsancho
I don't know these numbers :-)

An hour after official announcement, I hope two or three offers per day and a
lot of happy hackers. But it depends on the companies and their offers, of
course. We'll never publish bad offers and we prefer an empty day.

~~~
CWIZO
Then at least put a "no spam" text of some sort there. I find it hard to trust
my email with a service if they don't even bother telling me that they won't
abuse my email. I think you'll collect more emails that way.

Also emphasize how job offerers can put a word about a job out there using
your service. I think that a small text in the footer is not enough.

~~~
jsancho
Thanks, I'll consider it.

And it's better not to use your main email account for this kind of services.
Open a free account and use filters to resend good ham emails to your account.

